# Red Hat Linux 9 install help



## Doomflame

I am in the middle of my install of red hat linux 9. I downloaded the three iso files from www.linuxiso.org, my copy of disk 2 is in my cd drive, and about half way through it i get this:



> The package xpdf-2.01-8 cannot be opened. This is due to a missing file or perhaps a corrupt package. If you are installing from CD media this usually means the CD media is currupt, or the CD drive is unable to read the media.


I really don't want to download again to see if the download messed up, and i can't buy it, i am only 14 and i don't have money.

Can anyone tell me how to fix/skip this part or do i need to start over on installation?

Edit: I just put the disk in on my windows xp comp (this one) and i found the file. Does anyone have a copy of the file xpdf-2.01-8.i386.rpm they could send to me?


----------



## Al-Firdaus

You need to reinstall.

http://ftp2.wss.yale.edu/rpm2html/rh9/RedHat/RPMS/xpdf-2.01-8.i386.html


----------



## JayTheHun

You could also always do a more stripped-down install of Redhat, something that won't try to install that app.


----------



## Doomflame

well i found a version of that file online, downloaded it, and made a new cd with the new version instead

same error. 

 

i am going to start install over.


----------



## Doomflame

now i reinstalled skipping the xpdf file, and i get this:



> The package xsane-0.89-3 cannot be opened. This is due to a missing file or perhaps a corrupt package. If you are installing from CD media this usually means the CD media is currupt, or the CD drive is unable to read the media.
> 
> Press <return> to try again.


Again, its on disk two.


----------



## PiEp

I have EXACTLY the same problem. I checked the downloaded .iso MD5 checksum and it's fine. Tested the Disc 2 media, and it PASSES. Even then, I get the same error. Anyone?


----------



## wildpitch

They do say you learn something everyday..

I had the exact same problem and found this on the Red Hat site, and it worked for me. I'd never thought about slowing the burning of the disc down..!



> All three discs must be burned the same way. The trick is that disc
> 2 is a full 700MB disc, so make sure you use 700MB CDRs, not 650MB ones.
> You may also need to slow down the burn speed on disc 2, since data will
> be written at the extreme outer edge of the disc and high speeds may
> cause the disc to "flutter" out there. Any CDs where the .iso image
> is over 640MB I burn at 8x or slower, just for that reason.


http://www.redhat.com/archives/redhat-install-list/2003-July/msg01409.html


----------



## JohnWill

FWIW, I recently downloaded the RedHat 9 images from on of the mirrors, ran the media check on them, and installed the full-up RedHat distribution, picking all the options. Worked fine, and I burned the disks at the maximum for the particular media I had, 32x. I suspect this depends on the media and the drive, but it is interesting that it's an issue, something to keep in mind...


----------



## PiEp

Well I have found the cause of my problem. I was installing under VMWare 4 and that seems to have been the cause. When installing off CD2, the system gives this problem. The solution is to mount the .iso image of this CD on the virtual CD drive and everything installs fine.


----------



## lynch

> _Originally posted by PiEp:_
> *Well I have found the cause of my problem. I was installing under VMWare 4 and that seems to have been the cause... *


Would've helped knowing that from the outset. Glad to here you figured things out and thanks for posting the resolution to your problem.:up: 
lynch


----------



## wenchmagnet

There is another possible fix. I ran into the same problem installing Redhat 9.0 in a virtual vmware machine and found another way around the problem.

Unfortunately I didnt have the ISOs handy to burn me another copy, or to just mount the ISOs as virtual cdroms in vmware. I had also just installed RedHat 9.0 on my laptop from the same cds so I knew the cds were okay.

I just used "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=redhat9cd2.iso bs=1024" on my laptop to make an ISO from the "defective" cd, ftped the ISO from my laptop to my desktop and while the installation under vmware was already saying there was a problem copying xpdf, I changed the vmware virtual machine config to export the ISO I'd just made to the virtual machine as a cdrom drive.

It worked perfectly.

Makes me think the problem is with redhat 9's cdrom access under vmware because I previously installed from the same cds onto the desktop as well (not under vmware) and that worked fine.

I'm using vmware under WinXP Pro.


----------



## JohnWill

This points to an important issue. It's always key to include *ALL* the details of the environment when seeking help with a problem. It's pretty obvious that an early suggestion would have been to eliminate VMWARE from the mix if we knew it was there!


----------



## OrionPirate

I accidentally found another solution to this problem. When the error occurs, insert remove the CD and insert any other CD. This installer will complain that it is the wrong CD, and ask you to insert the correct one. Re-insert CD2, and the installation will proceed quite happily. 

After all, I believe VMWare 4 is the problem.


----------



## Dan(Nad)

> Well I have found the cause of my problem. I was installing under VMWare 4 and that seems to have been the cause. When installing off CD2, the system gives this problem. The solution is to mount the .iso image of this CD on the virtual CD drive and everything installs fine.


I am very, very sorry, I do not understand how you managed to fix this problem.

This is the exact same situation that I am in, I have installed VMware v4 and had this same error message

I am very sorry, but could you possibly put this in a simpler way, as I am very new to Linux

Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## gakyak

Hio,

I was having the same problem with VMWare 4.0 and Red Hat 9.0 as mentioned before and found another solution: Edit the CD-ROM device settings - and change the Use physical drive from Auto Detect to the drive letter where the installation cd resides.

Worked for me, hope this helps...

gakyak


----------



## dogfood

This helped me. thanks a million gakyak.


----------



## Stang35th

Hi guys,
That's nice but how do I cancell my Linux installation in VMWare v4 ?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stang35th

> _Originally posted by Stang35th:_
> *Hi guys,
> That's nice but how do I cancell my Linux installation in VMWare v4 ?
> 
> Thanks for the help. *


Never mind... stupide question...

I have tried with the CD-ROM specification to drive E and it did not work.

Since I do not want to have a dual boot on my PC and the only spare PC I have is a 386, I was wondering if anyone had any sugestion.

I will try to install from a share point to see how it works and let repost something...

Thanks


----------



## aspicer

There are definately things going on related to CD's - CDROM DRIVES in Vmware 4 with Fedora Redhat Linux Core-1.

There's a virtual machine failure on the first CD right at the start of the install on Disk #1 right after the SCSI driver is loaded (right after the option to test the CD media). 

Testing CD #1 media, and then choosing "CONTINUE" seems to get past that one. Sometimes using the ISO instead of the actual CD works as well. It also seems to like to be in FULL SCREEN right there. (weird stuff).

I had the same problem with the XSANE-0.9 rpm file on DISK #2 and the only thing that seems to help is to (in VMWARE) click EDIT, VIRTUAL MACHINE SETTINGS and change that CD ROM drive to the actual ISO image. The install will continue just fine.

(I re-downloaded and burned Disk #2 and that didn't solve it. It seems to happen on a pretty full install as well, as a simple MINIMUM INSTALL didn't have that problem. The file *IS* readable by both Windows XP as well as Fedora Linux running in another VMWARE Window ... so it isn't the file on the CD. I can mount the CD and copy the file all day long)

Unfortunately I deleted the other 2 ISO's (#1 and #3) so I hope no further occurance happens in this current install. I'll have to switch back to regular CD ROM drive for the #3 CD.

I want to get Oracle 9i on here to be familiar with recent installation requirements and to simply play/learn with it for job prospecting. So I realized I need X-Window System. So that's why I'm doing a more FULL installation.

(I have done several pretty full installs of Fedora Core 1, including X-Window System ... so I was surprised I couldn't just eject, clean, and remount the CD to solve this problem. This is a bit flakey. Why can't VMware 4 read it?)


----------



## aspicer

Note: It is also weird that my original #2 CD, when I decided to test it with the MEDIA TEST in Fedora Install, tells me that it is bad. But the same XSANE file install failure occurs on the new download and CD burn that I did for disk #2.


----------



## statlc

I am having the exact same problem. ( wont open xpdf package on Disc2 - while using VMware) a friend gave me his retail CD's so I didnt have to download it. 

but Basically,
I need to know how to mount a virtual drive for the ISO images. 

Can someone please explain. Should I copy the Red Hat installation cd's onto my hard drive and have VMware read it from there? how?

thanks alot


----------



## aspicer

> _Originally posted by statlc:_
> *I am having the exact same problem. ( wont open xpdf package on Disc2 - while using VMware) a friend gave me his retail CD's so I didnt have to download it.
> 
> but Basically,
> I need to know how to mount a virtual drive for the ISO images.
> 
> Can someone please explain. Should I copy the Red Hat installation cd's onto my hard drive and have VMware read it from there? how?
> 
> thanks alot *


* I believe that most CD Burning Software can write an "image" or an ISO instead of burning an actual CD. Nero Burning Rom can do this and this is what their help says about it:

Processing of an image file consists of two independent steps.

1.	In the first step, the image file is created and saved as a file instead of being written immediately onto a CD. 
2.	In the second step, this image file is written onto a CD. 
1.	Select Image Recorder from the CD-RECORDER> Choose Recorder menu and confirm your selection by clicking on OK.
2.	Create, for example, a CD-ROM (ISO) or an Audio-CD compilation. 
3.	Open the Write dialog. The easiest way to do this is to click on the Write CD icon in the toolbar You will then go to the Write CD dialog box, which will undoubtedly look familiar to you: it is the same box which you saw for the creation of a new compilation, only now the Burn property sheet is shown on the top. You will see several boxes, some of which are already selected. Determine maximum speed and Simulate are already selected. In the case of an image file, however, it is enough to only select the Write box. You can deactivate the other steps by clicking on them.

4.	You may now check over all of the settings on this and the other property sheets and make any necessary changes. 
5.	You may now confirm your selections by clicking on the Write button. The Save Image File dialog box opens. Here, you can enter a file name for the image file. The files of your compilation will be written into this file. In other words, you need as much space for the image file as the total size of the files of the compilation.

* Once you know where that ISO is saved at, and the name, then you can supply that to VMWARE as a virtual CD ROM drive.

You can even do this in middle of an installation of Linux while the virtual machine you are installing into is already running. (You can switch back and forth between ISO virtual drive and actual CD ROM hardware drive.

1.) Make your ISO, as described above...
2.) Start the virtual machine and proceed with Disk 1 of your installation, and continue until the CD where you have the problem. (Then you're going to switch it for the ISO image).
3.) In Vmware, click "Edit, Virtual Machine Settings" (or press Ctrl+D). Click on the CD ROM in the Device List to highlight it, on the right click on the Use ISO Image. Then click the "Browse" button and point it to your ISO image.

When the installation is having trouble, hit ENTER or click to Try again ... and this time Vmware will be accessing the ISO image.

(This worked for me on Fedora Disk #2 problem. And the installation proceeded perfectly normally. I was able to go back into the Virtual Machine settings again, when the Installation asked for Disk #3, and change back to the actual CD ROM drive and insert actual Disk #3. The installation completed successfully.)

Alternatively you can make an ISO image under an actual running Linux (assuming you have one) using the DD command.

See: http://linux.bryanconsulting.com/stories/storyReader$170

dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso (or whatever name you want <linux-2.iso, or such)

Or you can extract files from CD to a directory on Linux, e.g. "Disk2" and make an iso from there with

mkisofs -o Disk2.iso Disk2/

There is also a thing called WinISO http://www.winiso.com/
(I've never used this, but says it can make an ISO image.)


----------



## seanosully

Hi all

I have found a good fix for this. If you have to CDROMs this will work. When you get to the error about the xpdf file edit the virtual machine settings. Set the cdrom to the empty or second cdrom. remove the linux cd from the existing drive and put it in the second one. Click ok to the error message and away you go. I came across this by accident.

Sean


----------



## aspicer

I wonder if this is a SCSI emulation problem in Vmware. I noticed the virtual machine settings were set by default to SCSI. The default by Vmware for me is SCSI. I knew already that my first CD Rom was a CD-R/RW drive, but I just checked ... and I've seen this before, but in Windows XP Device Manager I have 4 CD Rom devices, where only 3 physical CD Rom devices exist. There is a Image Simulation SCSI Cdrom Device. There is also an extra one in My Computer, so I have D:, E:, F:, G: where I would think I would only have D, E, and F. I believe that Image device is a special installed ISO Image virtual device installed by Nero Burning Rom.

Anyway it's interesting that there is another trick to get Fedora Core 1 to install into Vmware.


----------



## shockwaveudk

The solution to change your drive setting from auto detect to the drive letter worked for me. 

Thats the easiest and simple solution. Thanks GAKYAK!!! U rock!


----------



## greggos

thankyou everyone who posted here! - solution (select specific cd-rom drive rather than use auto detect) has no doubt saved many hours of troubleshooting!!


----------



## XeroTeknik

I came accross this thread while I was trying to figure out why I could not mount my cdrom drive in my RedHat VMWare session after installation. 

I did not even think to check the Virtual Machine Settings for the VM session I was using.

I never ran into any of the problems described in the thread during my installation. It sounds like everyone is using VMWare Workstation 4. The only difference in my environment is I am running VMWare GSX Server 3. I verified all the RedHat 9 CDs before installation; all cds verified fine. I also found autodetect works just fine for me with the location as host.

Anyways, I figured I would throw out this extra information; hoping to narrow the problem down to being VMWare Workstation 4. 

--Steve


----------



## lwms

Doomflame said:


> I am in the middle of my install of red hat linux 9. I downloaded the three iso files from www.linuxiso.org, my copy of disk 2 is in my cd drive, and about half way through it i get this:
> 
> I really don't want to download again to see if the download messed up, and i can't buy it, i am only 14 and i don't have money.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fix/skip this part or do i need to start over on installation?
> 
> Edit: I just put the disk in on my windows xp comp (this one) and i found the file. Does anyone have a copy of the file xpdf-2.01-8.i386.rpm they could send to me?


 Hi, Doomflame  I've encountered the same problem and found out that VMware (http://www.vmware.com/) has a solution.

http://www.vmware.com/support/kb/en...mwyPTMmcF9zb3J0X2J5PWRmbHQmcF9wYWdlPTE*&p_li=


----------



## capa

Disculpa tengo el mismo problema que tienes, indicame si lo podistes resolver, favor dime la solucion por que igual trato de instalar el red hat utilizando VMware y no puedo me sale el mismo error.
Favor indicame lo que debo hacer
Gracias



Doomflame said:


> I am in the middle of my install of red hat linux 9. I downloaded the three iso files from www.linuxiso.org, my copy of disk 2 is in my cd drive, and about half way through it i get this:
> 
> I really don't want to download again to see if the download messed up, and i can't buy it, i am only 14 and i don't have money.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how to fix/skip this part or do i need to start over on installation?
> 
> Edit: I just put the disk in on my windows xp comp (this one) and i found the file. Does anyone have a copy of the file xpdf-2.01-8.i386.rpm they could send to me?


----------



## lwms

capa said:


> Disculpa tengo el mismo problema que tienes, indicame si lo podistes resolver, favor dime la solucion por que igual trato de instalar el red hat utilizando VMware y no puedo me sale el mismo error.
> Favor indicame lo que debo hacer
> Gracias


 Hi, capa  I tried to translate your message in English but I'm not sure if the translation is correct. Can you write your message again in English? I'll try to help you out ...


----------



## I Fix 4 U

Doomflame said:


> I'm only 14...


COOL, i thought i was the only 14 year old boy installing linux for fun. Did you know that the first OS i succesfully installed was RH9.


----------

